# Rifle river kings



## HarleyDHawger (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi All
I was just talking to my fishing buddies and they said this was BS but I want to know if any of you have hooked up with any kings in the rifle river around the Hale area. Early last fall I was in the Rifle fishing for Browns seen a few really big fish swim by and thought that they were steelies, so after losing a few on the ultra lite, I went back and got a heavy action rod and I tied into a couple of kings I didn't take pictures but had some nice fillets. There were a few other guys out wading and fishing so I'm not the only one who experenced this. And if the guy who netted the one king for me, Thanks a million.

Dave


----------



## Relentless (Dec 13, 2005)

They'll go as far up as Sage Lake Rd (Rose City).


----------



## mykass (Oct 6, 2005)

SHHHHHHHHHHHH Nope, Kings, steelies and lake runs dont run the rifle. I think you must be confusing it with another stretch of river 

mykass


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

yeah...the only fish that run the rifle are suckers. No kings in there...


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

Harley , The answer is yes the Rifle has always been a east sleeper . As with the rest of Lake Huron tributaries I'm sure runs have been deflated the last few years, but salmon have run the Rifle for years, I'm sure there are still a few kings that make their way back to the Rifle. The river gets moderate pressure for steelhead, but as far as salmon most anglers seem to pass it by on their way north to more popular streams, but I know a few anglers that throughout the years have done fairly well with the Rifle for kings and pretty much had the whole river to themselves. 

LARRY


----------

